# selecting between different gcc



## punt (Oct 26, 2012)

I have installed gcc47 and gcc48 from the ports for FREEBSD 9.

My question, is to use the different gcc's, is it just a matter of pointing to the correct gcc48 or gcc47?  What about the include directories, etc (as it goes to /usr/include, wouldn't that pick up the old gcc 4.2.1 includes that in that directory)?

THis is for my own development, not building ports (I understand the make.conf and library setting).


----------

